# Id



## thisandthat (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey,

I had somewhat of a list at one point. Didn't get any new plants for a while then forgot a lot of them.

1# - slow growing
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-xKhfI81uioY/UOj2dcPI90I/AAAAAAAAACQ/Kzzfhg1ImZk/s800/IMAG0697.jpg

2# Grows in a spiral - medium speed growing
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-16Ml0qXTo3Q/UOj2dKgbaWI/AAAAAAAAACM/0WDe43DGoJQ/s800/IMAG0698.jpg

3# Quite broad leaves - slow grower
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-cDqNvv8C-6M/UOj2eQRPvuI/AAAAAAAAACU/M9uJ8E3PYc0/s800/IMAG0699.jpg

4# I think it should be a bright pink/red. This one has been hanging on for dear life for a while. Don't know why it's not happy
https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-GbnEeTcUkPw/UOj2hPExFII/AAAAAAAAACw/Xx0V5ryD92g/s800/IMAG0700.jpg

5# brittle stems - fast grower
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-ibztBH_GynU/UOj2japuP4I/AAAAAAAAAC8/QzWrCRQZnfA/s800/IMAG0701.jpg

6# java fern? - slow grower
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-TFbV6Vk5uS4/UOj2gkHtl7I/AAAAAAAAACs/L1wSkgpCTwA/s800/IMAG0703.jpg

7# fine stems - grows ok once established.
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-dzp3TiudnmA/UOj2iUp2O1I/AAAAAAAAAC0/unozxnJuv9A/s800/IMAG0704.jpg

8# red one. Grows tall and thin doesn't really branch off to much - grows medium speed
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-7lxvIWAyU8M/UOj2nuXWyII/AAAAAAAAADo/6snh15cATFU/s800/IMAG0705.jpg

9# the name is on the tip of my tongue....just can't think of it. Grows fast and sprouts out little guys pretty quick
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-tIRDUbC7N9k/UOj2laVlwZI/AAAAAAAAADQ/cRHnyNQCKUU/s800/IMAG0708.jpg

10# Grows fast
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-ExqS0yOZXkw/UOj2m4tsL_I/AAAAAAAAADc/hko02YwS4oQ/s800/IMAG0709.jpg

11# floats to the top if I don't attach it to something 
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-ksaPLLVAx4Q/UOj2m7PbTrI/AAAAAAAAADg/xqaBHT_Crdo/s800/IMAG0710.jpg

Thanks so much

Jon


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Some need a bit better pictures, but this is as far as I can see.

1: probably a Bacopa, maybe caroliniana
2: Vallisneria asiatica
3: a Echinodorus, with bleheri being the most common and thus likely
4: Probably a Althernathera reineckii variaty
5: no IDea 
6: a Echinodorus, no java fern.
7: Myriophyllum, probably matogrossense
8: Maybe a Ludwigia (try to look up Ludwigia repens or post a better picture)
9: The plant in the left front? Hygrophila diiformis or Ceratopteris cornuta
10: Hygrophila polysperma
11: Riccia fluitans


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

2 is definitely a Vallisneria, but could be V. spiralis or V. asiatica
3 looks like E. grisebachii (formerly E. bleheri)
5 is a Najas, probably N. guadalupensis.
8 is one of the opposite-leaf Ludwigia species, perhaps L. repens or L. palustris
9 is Ceratopteris thallictroides (water sprite)

That should fill in all the blanks


----------

